# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  fire rated plaster boards with 3 hour stand up

## vannessa

hi everyone my name is vannessa, i am from a country town in victoria, we recently purchased a dwelling to transform into a restaurant :Doh:  what a lot of paper work, we now have been told that the boundary wall needs to be fire proof 180/180/180 3 hours standing time, we really would love to keep the original look, keeping the hardwood frame work , i was told by the building council that we could use the fire rated plaster board  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but i keep on only finding 1 and a half hour rated, my question is does any one know of a company supplying 3 hour rated boards :Cry:

----------


## vannessa

> hi everyone my name is vannessa, i am from a country town in victoria, we recently purchased a dwelling to transform into a restaurant what a lot of paper work, we now have been told that the boundary wall needs to be fire proof 180/180/180 3 hours standing time, we really would love to keep the original look, keeping the hardwood frame work , i was told by the building council that we could use the fire rated plaster board  but i keep on only finding 1 and a half hour rated, my question is does any one know of a company supplying 3 hour rated boards

  my question is does any one know of a company supplying 3 hour rated boards :Cry:

----------


## Firey05

> hi everyone my name is vannessa, i am from a country town in victoria, we recently purchased a dwelling to transform into a restaurant what a lot of paper work, we now have been told that the boundary wall needs to be fire proof 180/180/180 3 hours standing time, we really would love to keep the original look, keeping the hardwood frame work , i was told by the building council that we could use the fire rated plaster board  but i keep on only finding 1 and a half hour rated, my question is does any one know of a company supplying 3 hour rated boards

  Vannessa 
From my limited knowledge and research done in the past (more to do with acoustics for a theatre room), single sheets are rated 60/60/60 or 120/120/120. To get a 180 rating you need to go with a walling system rather than single sheeting. Basically its layers of boards with a cavity in between. Boral has a PDF with more info and a diagram here http://www.boral.com.au/brochures/or...y=Plasterboard  
At 52kg/m2 it's damn heavy and probably has a price to match. 
HTH

----------


## mijati

I would contact the "building council" person and ask him/her where to get it. They must have the relevant detail...
Good luck with it.

----------


## m6sports

just use 2 sheets sandwiched together 
and just tell them 1 and 1/2 hours X 2 = 3 hours :Roflmao:

----------


## Firey05

> just use 2 sheets sandwiched together 
> and just tell them 1 and 1/2 hours X 2 = 3 hours

  You probably posted this as a joke but this is not even remotely funny, given the legal ramifications if there were a fire and there was substantial property loss and/or loss of life. Bottom line is the insurance company would wipe there hands of it - court action/prosecution/bankrupcy etc - ie a world of hurt and regret. 
I don't mean offence but sowing the short cut seed is not responsible.

----------


## Gaza

> You probably posted this as a joke but this is not even remotely funny, given the legal ramifications if there were a fire and there was substantial property loss and/or loss of life. Bottom line is the insurance company would wipe there hands of it - court action/prosecution/bankrupcy etc - ie a world of hurt and regret. 
> I don't mean offence but sowing the short cut seed is not responsible.

  mate, 
some systems call up to 4 layers of fire check plasterboard to get the required rating. 
you do have to base coat all joins on all layers and seal with fire rated sealant. 
i recomed contact boral or csr and get them to spec a wall system which they have tested. 
plus double check with your council as 3 hrs does not sound right. it is normal max 2 hrs

----------


## Rod Dyson

Yes you do need to use a number of sheets to get 3 hour ratings.  What combination will depend on the type of system that best suits your needs.  
You need to get the fire system manuals from the 3 leading plasterboard suppliers and see wich one has a system that suits you best. 
Any system that you use to pass needs to have been tested.  Sometimes you can get by with an opinion but some councils are pedantic and require a tested system.  All the manufactures have their own tested systems with their product.  Each one of them are trying to get a competetive edge by having a better, (cheaper) system than the other. 
The tests are quite expensive to conduct, most are, (or at least were), conducted in New Zealand.  They do not want a failed test, in the past they over specified to make sure a test passed.  Now, with more competition, they are testing far more combinations and situations.  Therefore it is worth a look at all their specs to see wich is best for you. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## mijati

Exactly, and since there are many options it maybe easiest to check with the council inspector to see which one(s) the council has predetermined as acceptable... This may save a lot of time and expense...
Good luck with it.

----------


## m6sports

> You probably posted this as a joke but this is not even remotely funny, given the legal ramifications if there were a fire and there was substantial property loss and/or loss of life. Bottom line is the insurance company would wipe there hands of it - court action/prosecution/bankrupcy etc - ie a world of hurt and regret. 
> I don't mean offence but sowing the short cut seed is not responsible.

  
In my defence i did put  :Roflmao: at the end of my post

----------


## jago

In the UK a 3 hour fire rating tends to be solid walls, bricks or blocks you have to make sure all penertrations are rated at the same, conduits, cables, ducting, doors etc. 
Have a look at Boral or PGH or Midland Brick. :2thumbsup:

----------

